# took the old faithful out



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thought I would post something other than frogs ha. Quick walk out today, M-8 hexnut


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting ... should be a fine meal.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Ooooo... What are those bands?

Looked like a clean shot


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

25mm straight long drawn single theraband silver


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good kill my friend! HeadShot :bonk:


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice shot!!! thumped him spot on.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking mighty fine there my friend~awesome shot..nice shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks like right in the head. Good shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you for breaking my frog streak ! i was going for a 100 topics jk  Nice shot !


----------

